# Teen mom dating advice?



## Mommy1722

I'm new to this so
I don't know exactly how to explain my situation..I am 18 and I have a son I work fulltime at a daycare which my son attends, here's my situation I really like this guy he's 24 has a good stable job,loves kids etc..well he used to date my step aunts neice well they broke up because she didn't love him and just used him for his money, well he started talking to me and we really like each other so we are considering dating I know the risks of dating when I have a child and I've thought about this for a
long time my problem is telling my parents anytime I tell them something they throw it back in my face when they get mad or if something isn't going there way,I'm also afraid they will freak out because he was dating my step aunts neice and our age difference is big.Anyways I'd appreciate any advice


----------



## divershona

only you can make the decision about whether dating this guy is right for you or not. 6 year age gap shouldn't matter at the end of the day after all age is just a number.

maybe see how things go with him, you might find quite quickly that he's not the right guy for you in which case is there much point in telling your parents right away? if he turns out to be the right guy then tell your parents about him?

your decision hun :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I was a single mother from the time I knew I was pregnant, I went on 3 dates while being a mother, 2 didnt work out at all, and I felt guilty for going out while I should be home with quin and my mom would tell me I dont need a man , anyway so I stopped caring then my roommate forced me to find a date so i did and met OH we have almost a 5 yr age gap, but its not super noticeable 
so some advice go on a date or two w/o baby but don't wait too long because sometimes people don't understand how much work or attention a baby takes untill they see it.


----------



## LovingYou

I'm 18 and my husband is 25. Age doesn't matter. Just be yourself. The most important thing is that he accepts you and your son as a package because you come together.


----------



## Tanara

_I'm 19 my OH is 24, he isnt my sons father. 

I went on a few dates and hung out with him for 2 weeks before i introduced him to my son. Made sure he understood how important meeting my son was. I told him over and over if you just going to end up leaving or if you have any doubts in your mind dont come over and meet him yet. 

He ended up meeting him and falling in love with my son. Just make sure you are both 100% sure its what you want before hand. And as far as parents go, i dont care what my parents say, im an adult_


----------



## annawrigley

Go for it, you are lucky to have found someone! :) Make sure he realises you and your LO come as a package like a PP said but if you think he is the right guy then go for it x


----------



## lily123

hi hun.
I was single throughout my pregnancy and until my daughter was 3 months old. I already knew him and we were really good friends.
We went on a few 'dates' without LO first, and i told him a LOT that i was not 'going to date someone and let my daughter get close to them if they were just going to leave - and he said he had no intention of that. I introduced him to my little girl after i think 4 weeks of dating, and he loved her :cloud9: 6 months later we're still together :) i know it doesn't sound like a long time but it's the first relationship i've ever had (and i've had a few) that i actually have faith in :D

Go for it!
xxx


----------

